# squizzer and woody



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while, but went out a week or so ago with my mate Andy (funkymunk3y) took this tree rat at about 10 yards with a 11mm lead, straight to the noggin and it was lights out 

a little bit later on, i took a wood pigeon but didnt take a pic as it was a bit gruesome.

cheers

Reece


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work man with that great shot. Eat that tree rat!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Nice work man with that great shot. Eat that tree rat!!


cheers bud, its in the freezer atm


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting, indeed!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Very nice shooting, indeed!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


thank you! will hopefully get some more pics up if my trip on friday goes to plan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot!! Those little buggers are hard to hunt with a slingshot.

What tubes are those?

SMS


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Nice shot!! Those little buggers are hard to hunt with a slingshot.
> 
> What tubes are those?
> 
> SMS


thanks mate, they are usually high up in the tree's, but this guy was in the wrong place at the right time (for me  ) the tubes are 1842 i believe


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot Reese!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shot Reese!


cheers mate


----------

